# Mauviel/LeCruset Dutch Oven



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay I'm trying to figure this one out too, whether to get a LeCruset Dutch oven, around 5-6 quarts or the Mauviel 2.0mm dutch oven/stock pot with the iron handles. This is the medium weight copper and I've found them excellent for soups etc. I prefer the heaviest 2.5mm for skillets and have one of the lightweight ( I think 1.6mm) brass handled small skillets and found it to be better than my cuisinart and kitchenaid stainless skillets but not by much.

The Mauviel 2.5mm 6.4qt weighs 11 pounds and the 2.0mm gourmet one weighs something like 8 pounds, a big difference.

So I know there are a bunch of you who love LeCruset but am wondering if the copper one ( I guess this would be a question for those who already use copper on a daily basis, i.e. being already used to it) would be more versatile using it a lot as a stockpot and to facilitate a large steamer. 

Decisions, decisions- the other idea is to get the the All Clad LTD 8qt stockpot and use it for everything but think it's overkill sizewise, cooking for one to two people.

Help...yeah between this and the saute/skillet thread, I'm driving myself crazy with indecision, knowing I "want" copper but unsure if for some reason it functionallly is the right answer. Money is not the issue at all here, I've got some alloted with the intention of getting stuff that will last me for the rest of my lifetime. It's an attitude I accepted sometime around my 60th birthday.

Jannie

Jannie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I make a LOT of stock and broth, and mostly for myself. An 8-quart pot is a very good size, IMO. In fact, I'd much prefer using a 12-quart now that I have a little more freezer space. Remember, a lot of space in the pot will be taken up by discardables, plus, even if you want only 4-quarts of stock, you've got to use a fair amount of meat, bones, or veggies. 

I have some All-Clad Ltd - IMO, it's just a decorative and style choice. I much prefer the functionality of stainless or their regular MC2 line - with the MC2 line being the preference. The aluminum is thicker than with the stainless and the Ltd, and it seems to xfer heat better.

Shel


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I got the Mauviel 2.0mm, 6.4qt with stainless handles. 
Jannie


----------

